# remote and rear view mirror



## sbank (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have a 2006 z4, not long ago I noticed my rear view mirror was getting a grey color to it, I bought a used one on line, I was told that it was compatible with the car but it has some difference's like the 3 buttons under the mirror, the old one didn't have those, I noticed that once I got it on the remote wouldn't lock or unlock, I hear that the antenna is located in the mirror, because it was working before I put the other one in I tried to put the old back in to see if it it would work and it didn't, I have tried to re program the lock as I saw on u tube and still didn't work, anyone here have idea what's going on here


----------

